# Sony Bravia TV to Laptop Link



## JamesBurrows (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Guys,

First off can I apologise for probably asking one of the most asked questions on the planet but I am very new to the whole linking TV and Laptop game and simply have got lost with all the various hints tips etc that is about. My question is simple what cables etc will I need to be able to watch and hear what is being played on my laptop to my Sony Bravia HDTV, some advice specifies one cable, others say this and others say that. I'll try and list what I think is useful information below:

*Sony Bravia*

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-KDL-20S3000-Widescreen-Bravia-Freeview/dp/B000VZ846G

The above link to the Amazon website where I purchased the product has full technical details but a quick run down says that:

2x Scart, 1x HDMI and it also states PC Interface VGA (HD-15) but I dunno what the last one means.

The laptop spec is as follows:

*Fujitsu Siemens Amilo PA 2548*

http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.203-4110.aspx

The above link to the Tesco website where I purchased the product again has full spec but basically it says that the output is DVI-I.

Thank you in advance for any help you guys can offer, again all I really want to know is what cables/other accessories I will need to be able to link the audio and video together from the laptop to the TV.

James Burrows :up:


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> PC Interface VGA (HD-15)


That's the one. Hopefully you can match your computer's DVI-I (it should be both analog and digital). As the VGA port is analog.

Read your manual and or this on the pins:

http://www.datapro.net/techinfo/dvi_info.html#Page02

http://www.datapro.net/products/dvi-male-to-vga-female-adaptor.html

Figure out exactly what DVI type you have and start searching.

Maybe?

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10419&cs_id=1041903&p_id=2396&seq=1&format=2


----------



## JamesBurrows (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank you MysticEyes, after a bit of further research it would appear I need a DVI-I 24 Pin/VGA 15Pin cable, have done a quick Google search and hundreds of results have come up, has anyone got any recommendations that I could use?

Any help is appreciated! :up:


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Is it the this one?

DVI-I Dual Link










Another view (on left) looking at your computer port..










Then this should do it.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10419&cs_id=1041903&p_id=2396&seq=1&format=2

No cable laying around? Add this.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10201&cs_id=1020102&p_id=2898&seq=1&format=2


----------



## JamesBurrows (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Mystic, that indeed is the one. I have ordered one off the net and hopefully it will be what is needed.

Thank you for your help


----------

